# Pas de son sur WINDOWS 10 bootcamp



## Altair71 (11 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, je vous explique mon problème.

Voila, après l'installation de Windows 10 sur SSD qui s'est bien dérouler, les drivers se sont installer. Seulement 2 problème:

Pas de son (même après avoir installer et désinstaller mainte fois les pilotes Realtek via le gestionnaire)
Retro éclairage clavier ne fonctionne pas

Avez vous une solution ? 
Je précise bien que j'ai effectuer l'installation de Windows 10 sur clef usb via Unebootin car impossible d'avoir le choix "créer un iso…" avec bootcamp. Et biensûr j'ai télécharger le setup bootcamp sur le site d'Apple avec la bonne compatibilité.


----------

